
Vim Toolbox, 2010 Edition - tswicegood
http://weierophinney.net/matthew/archives/249-Vim-Toolbox,-2010-Edition.html
======
runT1ME
I like it. I'm currently using dropbox to host my .vim/ and .vimrc, but
keeping it in dvcs isn't a bad idea either.

~~~
wahnfrieden
You know that Dropbox has file revision histories too? It's no git, but you
can still revert.

What I do though is store all my dotfiles in one directory, which is a git
repo, and create symbolic links from their correct/expected locations.

